# Please help me identify



## Terry2821 (Jul 31, 2020)

I have completed numerous Google image searches as well as consulted multiple databases with no luck. Any help will be greatly appreciated and I thank you in advance.


----------



## Arduy (May 31, 2020)

I like this beautiful painting, but I don't know who could have painted it.


----------

